# Ardour 2.2 Segmentation fault [Risolto]

## mici0

ciao a tutti

innanzitutto complimenti per il bellissimo forum e per l aiuto che mi avete dato anche se indirettamente.

premetto che ho effettuato una ricerca spero con  i parametri giusti per cercare discussioni analoghe o che possano indirizzarmi da qualche parte ma ho avuto scarsi risultati.....

a dir la verita qualcosa ho trovato nel foro inglese https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-648209-highlight-ardour.html

ma non riesco a capire che cosa abbia combinato per risolvere.....(probabilmente il mio inglese è proprio scarso...)

e in bugzilla https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194437

(ma si parla di ardour 2.1)

detto questo passo al problema 

l errore è questo:

```

WARNING: Your system has a limit for maximum amount of locked memory!

This might cause Ardour to run out of memory before your system runs out of memo

ry. You can view the memory limit with 'ulimit -l', and it is normally controlle

d by /etc/security/limits.conf

Ardour/GTK 2.2

   (built using 2918 and GCC version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2))

Copyright (C) 1999-2007 Paul Davis

Some portions Copyright (C) Steve Harris, Ari Johnson, Brett Viren, Joel Baker

Ardour comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it 

under certain conditions; see the source for copying conditions.

loading default ui configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour2_ui_default.conf

loading user ui configuration file /home/mix/.ardour2/ardour2_ui.conf

Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour2_ui_dark.rc

theme_init() called from internal clearlooks engine

loading system configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour_system.rc

ardour: [INFO]: No H/W specific optimizations in use

ardour: [INFO]: looking for control protocols in /home/mix/.ardour2/surfaces/:/u

sr/lib/ardour2/surfaces/

ardour: [INFO]: Control surface protocol discovered: "Mackie"

powermate: Opening of powermate failed - No such file or directory

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol powermate not usable

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol Tranzport not usable

ardour: [INFO]: Control surface protocol discovered: "Generic MIDI"

(ardour-2.2:3116): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to read filechooser settings from "/ho

me/mix/.config/gtk-2.0/gtkfilechooser.ini": Permission denied

JACK tmpdir identified as [/var/run/jack]

JACK tmpdir identified as [/var/run/jack]

jackd 0.103.0

Copyright 2001-2005 Paul Davis and others.

jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

JACK compiled with System V SHM support.

loading driver ..

apparent rate = 48000

creating alsa driver ... hw:0,0|hw:0,0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit

control device hw:0

configuring for 48000Hz, period = 1024 frames, buffer = 2 periods

ALSA: final selected sample format for capture: 32bit little-endian

ALSA: use 2 periods for capture

ALSA: final selected sample format for playback: 32bit little-endian

ALSA: use 2 periods for playback

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.013 msecs

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.012 msecs

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.023 msecs

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.022 msecs

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.011 msecs

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.012 msecs

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.013 msecs

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.021 msecs

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.014 msecs

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.022 msecs

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.025 msecs

Segmentation fault

```

la cosa che mi fa pensare è quel warning all inizio a cui per curiosita hi dato un occhiata ma nn saprei se modificare o no cmq posto il risultato:

```

$ ulimit -l

32

```

questo è l emerge --info

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 23 Jan 2008 19:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X Xart Xartss a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amr berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups divx divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg fortran gd gdbm gif gmedia gpm gstreamer hal howl iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libnotify mad midi mp3 mplayer msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline realmedia reflection session sox spl ssl tcpd threads tracker truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs wma wmp wxwindows x86 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

questo equery:

```

 equery uses ardour

[ Searching for packages matching ardour... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-sound/ardour-2.2 ]

 U I

 - - altivec : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - - debug   : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 + + nls     : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - sse     : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

```

e questo emerge 

```

 emerge -pv ardour

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/ardour-2.2  USE="nls (-altivec) -debug -sse" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

il mio è un portatile per l esattezza un acer travelmate 2702wlmi 

Processore	Intel Pentium 4 3.06 GHz

RAM	256 MB (installati) / 2 GB (max) - DDR SDRAM - 333 MHz - PC2700

Controller Grafico	ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP

Networking	Scheda di rete - Ethernet, Fast Ethernet, IEEE 802.11g

spero di nn aver dimenticato niente......

grazie a tutti per l aiuto  :Mr. Green: Last edited by mici0 on Sun Jan 27, 2008 1:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

Dagli xruns, non penso che tu abbia configurato il sistema per il supporto realtime. Per usare jack in modo decente e' necessario abilitarlo. Segui questa guida prima di tutto: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/sound/realtime.xml

//EDIT: ho letto il link che hai postto e parlano di fare un upgrade di gtkmm e libgnomecanvasmm alla versione ~x86

----------

## mici0

ciao

grazie mille per la guida credo di aver risolto con quella 

mi manca solo di rifinire la conf di jack per poter far partire il programma:)

grazie ancora

----------

